# happy birthday charlie



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I know it is another year for you, but you have been doing a lot on here recently and after the time you have had, i thought it right to wish you the very best on your birthday...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Charlie!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Birthday Greetings Charlie

Hope the future is bright for you:angel:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

happy b'day Charlie


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Indeed - happy birthday Charlie


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah man, happy birthday!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Charlie.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I know it is another year for you, but you have been doing a lot on here recently and after the time you have had, i thought it right to wish you the very best on your birthday...


Yep, second that.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Charlie. Hoping this next year is a healthier and happier one for you.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Happy birthday Charlie..

did you get yourself a good present ?


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks, Charlie!!! Happy birthday, have a blast =D Get wasted xD


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Charlie.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Blame my 4 year old for this..... She insisted I send you this

Happy Birthday to you

Happy Birthday to you

You look like a monkey

And you smell like one too

Said with affection


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Let me echo everyone else's best wishes and say that I hope that you have had, and are having, a very happy birthday Charlie.

David


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Your birthday present is in the post


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Charlie

Have a good one !


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Have a great day - Many Happy Coffees!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Many happy returns charlie


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Happy birthday Charlie!


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Birthday Charlie!!!!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Charlie!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy birthday


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone. It's very very much appreciated

To address Bootsy's question the Sage was kind of an early birthday present to myself as were the Acme cups and currently eyeing up the Brass Torr Goldfingers, and a new shaving mug as I dropped my old one into the sink last week and the sink won.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Sure you hears about them already on TSR, Charlie but if not these (http://stevewoodheadceramics.co.uk/index.php/shaving-scuttle-shaving-mug-shaving-bowl.html) bowls are great. I've clipped mine off the taps a few times and not a scratch!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

michaelg said:


> Sure you hears about them already on TSR, Charlie but if not these (http://stevewoodheadceramics.co.uk/index.php/shaving-scuttle-shaving-mug-shaving-bowl.html) bowls are great. I've clipped mine off the taps a few times and not a scratch!


My brother found me one on Etsy that I absolutely loved, I wanted something with a handle and little rougher on the outside than the Woodhead ones:


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

*H**a**p**p**y* *B**i**r**t**h**d**a**y* *C**h**a**r**l**i**e*

*
**Hope this next year brings you more luck than the last...*


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

marcuswar said:


> *H**a**p**p**y* *B**i**r**t**h**d**a**y* *C**h**a**r**l**i**e*
> 
> *
> **Hope this next year brings you more luck than the last...*


Thanks Marcus, if it doesn't I have a plan, I'm going to nail myself into a substantial packing crate inside a reinforced concrete room and stay there until 2015


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

michaelg said:


> Sure you hears about them already on TSR, Charlie but if not these (http://stevewoodheadceramics.co.uk/index.php/shaving-scuttle-shaving-mug-shaving-bowl.html) bowls are great. I've clipped mine off the taps a few times and not a scratch!


I use one of Steve's scuttles. I couldn't think of using anything else now with my (growing) selection of Simpsons brushes.

DB


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Have a very very happy birthday Charlie and thanks for all you advice and work here on the forum. I for one as a relative newby really appreciate it and without people like you I'd still be drinking instant....Sorry for swearing on your special day.

That shaving mug looks like it could double up as a latte cup...two for the price of one....result!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Many happy returns Charlie!


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

Happy birthday Charlie! Thanks for everything!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Happy birthday Charlie!

I too have a Woodhead scuttle, that one looks the biz though.

C


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Happy Birthday Charlie. Hope you had a good day and a break from all the hard work you are doing on the group buy.


----------

